# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Девайс с большим экраном вместо нетбука/планшетника

## Олка

Приветствую. Мне нужно купить что-то типа нетбука/планшетника,
но маленького размера. Ну, сравнительно маленького Мне нужен девайс
с большим экраном, с возможность работать как пальцем, так и стилусом,
в виндой и с хорошей батареей. Большой экран и винда нужны для работы 
с офисными документами и для работы в интернете (не всегда имеется возможность 
достать ноут и начать на нем работать, а необходимость работы в полевых условиях есть). 
Смотрю в сторону HTC HD2. Вкусняшка! мне такая нравится. Но вот денег нет, 
как обычно. Нужно бы подешевле немного (максимум - 12.000) и с экраном 
чуть побольше. Есть ли аналоги вообще? Я в этом вопросе плаваю пока, 
так как ранее не сталкивалась именно с такой техникой. Читаю, что-то в интернете.
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что бы почитать и про какую модель.
Буду крайне признательна.

----------


## Олка

Взяла в итоге Highscreen Hippo после того как подержала его в руках - довольно большой экран и цена очень понравилась )) Надеюсь не разочаруюсь ))

----------


## DEL

*Скрытый текст*djsjdisjfidsjfis

_Добавлено через 26 минут 33 секунды_
*Скрытый текст*dsdsdfsfds

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 1 секунду_
*Скрытый текст*fddgdfgdfgdfgd
[cut]
_Добавлено через 29 минут 6 секунд_
[SMS]dfsjfosjfojsdfjodsifs[/SMS][/cut]

----------


## Олка

всем привет еще раз!

может кому будет интересно - аппарат очень порадовал. было несколько глюков, но мой друг нашел свежую прошивку и помог ее мне обновить. 
если кому надо, инструкция и прошивка лежат тут: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=199131

----------


## GremlinE

> {option}
> djsjdisjfidsjfis
> 
> 
> Добавлено через 26 минут 33 секунды
> {option}
> dsdsdfsfds
> 
> 
> ...


Админа ломанули что ли? Что за развод:D

----------

